# My set up ^.^



## ImTheBugFreak (Aug 17, 2011)

*In the 3 small containers on top ( T. Graminis L2/L3 / 2x Texas Unicorn Mantis L2 )*







*Left Adult Female African Twig Mantis and Right Sub-Adult Male*






*Adult Female African Twig Mantis*






*Left Adult Female, Middle Sub-Adult Male, Right Adult Female African Twig Mantids*






*Adult Male T. Graminis / L3 Texas Unicorn / L5 Budwing mantids and Ghost Ornamental 2+ inc. / A. Metallica 2+ inc. Tarantulas*






*The 3 Big containers ( Left Sub-Adult Male African Twig / Middle 2x Wide Arm L5/L6 and Right Adult Female African Twig Mantids )*


----------



## Ryan.M (Aug 17, 2011)

Quite the collection you've got there man! Looks good.

What's all in it?


----------



## PhilinYuma (Aug 17, 2011)

Yeah, it does look interesting, but good you add a little desciption under each pic?


----------



## ImTheBugFreak (Aug 17, 2011)

Ryan.M said:


> Quite the collection you've got there man! Looks good.
> 
> What's all in it?


 :lol: Thanks!

I have 3 Adult Female African Twig Mantis, 2 Sub-Adult Male African Twig Mantis,

3 Texas Unicorn Mantis Nymphs,

1 L5 Male Budwing

1 Female T. Graminis, 1 Male T. Graminis, 1 Nymph T. Graminis,

And 2 I think Female Wide Arm Mantis

Also have 1 Avicularia Metallica 2+ inc Tarantula and 1 Ghost Ornamental 2+ inc Tarantula.

That's my collection so far! Some day I will build a huge shelf that takes up one whole wall in my room and set it up to hold a lot of mantids as I can already tell I will never get tired or stop collecting / breeding these wonderful creatures!


----------



## sppc9876 (Aug 18, 2011)

Really into the popa spurca I see. Nice setups! Your divider for the widearms reminds me of myself using the packaging from GreenOasis to separate my Sphodros as well.


----------



## ImTheBugFreak (Aug 18, 2011)

sppc9876 said:


> Really into the popa spurca I see. Nice setups! Your divider for the widearms reminds me of myself using the packaging from GreenOasis to separate my Sphodros as well.


Yeah I got 2 males and 3 females to try and mate them to get some ootheca's. Will be my 1st time ever doing that so I hope for the best!

Thank you! I really want to get some see threw plastic and cut it for the dividers. In time I will have the perfect setup but for now I think this will do.


----------



## catfish (Aug 23, 2011)

If you want cheap, rigid, cuttable transparent plastic for dividers try going to the grocery store and asking for a lid to the containers the cakes come in. I use them for aquarium covers for my fish and they work really well... not to mention being either free or nearly so.


----------

